# Oliva Schools



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello,

I need to find out about schools in Oliva nr Valencia, I realise they are all state schools in the town but was wondering how I can find out which are good and not so good. Also do all state school have School meals or are you allowed to take a pack lunch? ( My son is getting quite stressed with the thought that he may have to eat something he doesn't like!) I would really appreciate any advice. We are moving April 2010.

Many thanks

Bernicelane:


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to find out about schools in Oliva nr Valencia, I realise they are all state schools in the town but was wondering how I can find out which are good and not so good. Also do all state school have School meals or are you allowed to take a pack lunch? ( My son is getting quite stressed with the thought that he may have to eat something he doesn't like!) I would really appreciate any advice. We are moving April 2010.
> 
> ...


What age child / children are we talking about here ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> What age child / children are we talking about here ?


according to her other post, an 8 year old


not a bad age to be going into Spanish school


I don't know the Oliva schools, bernice, but I haven't heard of any state schools which allow packed lunches

& the 'dinner ladies' are pretty fierce that you eat everything

there is always the option of going home

here in Javea the primary schools have a 2.5 hour lunch break

I would certainly try school meals though - when we came here my then 4 year old was dreadfully fussy - now with the school meals influence she at least tries everything - & even eats some things I won't


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> according to her other post, an 8 year old
> 
> 
> not a bad age to be going into Spanish school
> ...


Thank you, yes he is 8. I hadn't even thought about him coming home ...wow that is very interesting.

Cheers


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

djfwells said:


> What age child / children are we talking about here ?


He is 8

Bernice x


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> He is 8
> 
> Bernice x


My 3 year old takes a packed 'Almuerzo' to school (it is all pretty regimented - we have to send a Youghurt on Monday, Fruit on Tuesday... and so on), but packed lunches are not allowed.

She comes home for lunch because we both work from home and initially thought that a 9-5 Day for a 3 year old was a little too long, but the lunches seem really good and are apparently 'designed' by a Nutritionist in Valencia.

We are currently having second thoughts, though, becuase it is a A LOT of travelling too and fro with the school run and quite disruptive - also, most of her friends who stay at school for lunch have a siesta - something which she doesn't do when she comes home.

In most schools there is also the option of extra lessons for an hours each day in the 3 hour gap (usually held by the parents association and at a small cost), but these are also open to those that go home for lunch (just meaning that they have a shorter break)

Of course, it all changes from town to town and school to school.

- Also, be prepared for the fact that Valenciano may be taught as the main language for 8 year olds !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Thank you, yes he is 8. I hadn't even thought about him coming home ...wow that is very interesting.
> 
> Cheers


at my dd's primary school they are allowed to stay some days & go home others - I think they like to know at the beginning of the month - payment is monthly

the meals aren't cheap - about 4.50ish a day - but that is a good quality 3 course meal with bread & water - and none of the rubbish jamie oliver kicks off about in the UK - it really is 'proper food'


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> He is 8
> 
> Bernice x


Hiya

I guess you havent found this site yet. Google should translate it for you
Its the Oliva Web page which has all kinds of info

Ajuntament d'Oliva


----------

